# Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Turkeys try to catch train out of N.J.*
20 minutes ago

Some wild turkeys, it appears, were trying to get out of New Jersey before Thanksgiving Day. A spokesman for the NJ Transit said train officials reported a dozen or so wild turkeys waiting on a station platform in Ramsey, about 20 miles northwest of New York City, on Wednesday afternoon. The line travels to Suffern, N.Y.

"For a moment, it looked like the turkeys were waiting for the next outbound train," said Dan Stessel, a spokesman for NJ Transit. "Clearly, they're trying to catch a train and escape their fate."

Transit workers followed the bird's movements on surveillance cameras. "I have no idea how they got there," Stessel said.

A Ramsey police dispatcher said the department had received three calls about the traveling turkeys who also were blamed for causing morning rush hour traffic problems on a roadway.

"From time to time, I've heard calls that there are turkeys on the loose," said Erik Endress, president of the Ramsey Rescue Squad, a volunteer group. "Maybe they're trying to make a break."


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=GM26534313

hava a happy


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Man eats 4.8 pounds of turkey in 12 min.*

Wed Nov 22, 3:09 PM ET

There won't be any turkey for Patrick Bertoletti on Thanksgiving - he got his fill the day before. Bertoletti, a 21-year-old culinary student from Chicago, won the annual turkey-eating contest at Artie's Deli on Wednesday, eating 4.8 pounds of the holiday bird - a full pound more than the second-place finisher.

The eight contestants in the competition had 12 minutes to eat as much of a 12-pound turkey as they could manage. And their handling of the birds wouldn't have won them any etiquette medals.

The defending turkey-eating champion, Sonya Thomas, known as the "Black Widow," got her mouth too full of turkey to swallow as the contest moved into the homestretch. She was disqualified.

Bertoletti's winning strategy had him starting his attack on the turkey breast. "It's white meat and harder to eat. You want to get it out of the way first," he said.

Bertoletti, who weighs 190 pounds, has won eating contests ranging from pizza to ice cream. But he said turkey was much harder, with all that chewing.

"My jaws are pretty tired," he said after winning the contest. But his appetite hadn't been sated. He and his friends were looking around for a spot to get some pizza before flying home.

By the way, he was planning to serve venison for Thanksgiving.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

gobble-gobble.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving
Free the bird this year,
eat pumpkin pie instead


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Have a good turkey day!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Feast upon the carcass until you EXPLODE! Gee, when I put it that way, it doesn't sound so appetizing. Happy turkey day.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day to all.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day to all, have a great day


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Bird Day!!!!!! I hope everyone enjoys eating and drinking today!!!! Hubby is hunting today and I am preparing the feast and drinking some mullied wine. When he gets home, he will deep fry the bird and then pig-out time. We nap and then do all over again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, to everyone....Gooble, gooble, gobble!

And watch your waist lines!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> And watch your waist lines!


"...and Leon's getting larger!"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Had my Turkey Day late last night. I have to work today  but I will still pig out on left overs. You guys have a good'un and keep it safe.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.

EWS


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A very Happy Thanksgiving day to all of you. 

JT, the story on NJ turkeys made me laugh. There's actually a flock of them living here in our neighborhood.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving!
Wow even the Turkeys are trying to get out of Nj


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all, Bodybagged is out of state visiting family and I decided to stay home and do what I enjoy on my day off.... I finished 3 sculpts, molded them and am currently running latex thru them to rid them off any left over clingy clay, me thinks this is the best Thanksgiving ever!!!!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day friends, I am so much to be thanksful for this year. I count my blessings to have you all as friends. Thanks. Enjoy the day. :devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Aahhhhhhh, nothing like a good meal an a good nap
Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Thanksgiving all. I hope everyone had an enjoyable day!!* :jol:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I had the best thanksgiving in recent memory. 


Hope yours was half as good.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving Day. My oldest daughter came home from collage so we took pics............AGAIN!!!!
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket Just me and my kids yesterday, enjoying our Thanksgiving day. Warning, I got some goofy kids specially my son....you will see what i mean LOL.


----------

